# Testing products for fun on Amazon !



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 8, 2016)

Do you order products on Amazon ?  I just discovered that many companies will give you their products at almost NO cost, if you will try out the product and then write an honest review of the product on Amazon. 
If you have ever noticed when reading Amazon reviews, some of them will say that the person got this product at a reduced price for providing an honest review.

To be a product reviewer, you will need a Facebook page, and an Amazon account,  a Prime account is even better, because then shipping is free. 
After you sign up as a product tester, you can view a page that shows which products are being offered for review, and what the retail price is , as well as the price you pay for the product. 
One item I am testing  retailed at $70, and the Amazon discount price was $19. My price with the coupon was $1, and there are many other products that you can test for under $5.  You are allowed to try as many products as you want to get each day. 


The products change each day, so you have to look for the newest specials. What I observed was health (vitamins/supplements) and beauty products, pet products (beds, harness, collars, etc), and many items for cell phones (cases and chargers) and other devices. 


Here is my referral link to sign up and test products. Once you are a member, you will also have your own referral link to share with your friends. Referrals can be rewarded with Amazon gift cards (this is a HINT), so please use my referral to sign up with.  (If this does not come through as a link, then copy/paste it)


elitedealclub.com/?invcode=klx7zcNx


----------

